# Will P2 or Allen accept being the 3rd man too well??



## meltinjohn (Jun 6, 2006)

Shawn Marion can't accept it and hes been playing with his core of players for seasons now. These guys haven't played 1 nba game together so whenever its established theres a 3rd man of the big 3, how well will these 2 take it? KG is the #1 guy already IMO because he has the best leadership skills so its either P2 or Ray who will be the 3rd man. I say Ray most likely and if so, how well will he take it after awhile or if this team isn't winning as much as they should? All 3 of these guys are used to being the man so even though they want to win, expect some bickering as well if things aren't going their ways.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Honestly i dont think these guys are going to mind having the occasional 10 point game, giving the other guys the limelight if it means wins.
when guys are younger, sure they worry about stats and taking their rightful place at the top of the team, but i think they will adjust well.
Pierce will probably get the same numbers, KG's assists and rebounds may go up, i think ray will get 20 a game from jumpshots and 3's alone, running off KG in the high post.


----------



## nieman (Jun 6, 2006)

Except KG will more than likely be the 3rd man....or 3rd leading scorer. I think Ray won't take a hit because his game is complimentary to the both of them. If anything KG and Pierce play more similar so it will dip the numbers, and since its still Pierce's team......Besides, when has KG ever relished in the leadership roll? He'd probably be more contempt with letting them get all of the shine.


----------



## Jenness (Apr 18, 2007)

Why does there have to be such a definite ranking of roles? I think it's a game-by-game, matchup-by matchup deal. What gives me confidence that they'll work together is that they all have different strengths and play in different areas of the floor, so they shouldn't get into each others way too often. And then there's the nice balance of having a big with two smalls. The fact that all them can pass and at times defer to passing more than shooting (maybe not Allen) helps a lot as well. Passing and basketball IQ can cure a lot of potential ballsharing issues.

Also, you're assuming that Garnett is the number 1 option, which I'm not sure about, being that he's never been shot-happy even when he hasn't had good players around him. But based on their trackrecords, I would prefer Pierce or Allen take over more in the fourth than Garnett.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

On nights when they're not hitting shots, they'll be the third man for that night. I agree with the previous post that will have Garnett as the third scorer. A lot of the offense will run through him with Allen darting around the perimeter and Pierce slashing through the paint. I don't think he'll be scoring over 20, where Pierce and Allen both could.


----------



## meltinjohn (Jun 6, 2006)

I meant for leadership KG is the #1 guy. The #1 vocal leadership guy the way how Antoine was when he was here only backing it up more. KG's stats will take a hit in the point department tho that I will agree on. If KG is fine tho, that brings the next question. Will Paul and Ray together play the blame game if its not going right? If the big 3 get along, theres gonna be an issue with Doc or something. One of them will not get along too good with Doc Rivers and that may be KG. 
I can see Pierces stats being around 19-20ppg, same with R Allen. KG I see averaging 15ppg and 13 rpg picking up a few blocks so a dropoff in points for sure. 
I can't see Allen passing very well but he may not need to if he is the open man when they get it to him.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

if you mean leadership-wise then neither of these guys will have a probelm taking a back seat to kg...thats not even a question


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

meltinjohn said:


> I meant for leadership KG is the #1 guy. The #1 vocal leadership guy the way how Antoine was when he was here only backing it up more. KG's stats will take a hit in the point department tho that I will agree on. If KG is fine tho, that brings the next question. Will Paul and Ray together play the blame game if its not going right? If the big 3 get along, theres gonna be an issue with Doc or something. One of them will not get along too good with Doc Rivers and that may be KG.
> I can see Pierces stats being around 19-20ppg, same with R Allen. KG I see averaging 15ppg and 13 rpg picking up a few blocks so a dropoff in points for sure.
> I can't see Allen passing very well but he may not need to if he is the open man when they get it to him.



personally I don't see anyone of the big three dropping in much of anything, since the celtics are kind of alone besides there three superstars, and Posey. I still see Ray Allen, Paul Pierce, and Kevin Garnett scoring in the 20ppg.


----------



## meltinjohn (Jun 6, 2006)

hollywood476 said:


> personally I don't see anyone of the big three dropping in much of anything, since the celtics are kind of alone besides there three superstars, and Posey. I still see Ray Allen, Paul Pierce, and Kevin Garnett scoring in the 20ppg.



I can see Rondos points going up and maybe Perkins meaning that all of the big 3 will have to cut their scoring some.
If the big 3 score the same amount of points they did on their old teams, expect some fighting over shots and no teamwork like there should be. Guys are gonna have to settle for less ppg and it shouldnt be a problem since their chances of winning are better if they do that.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

meltinjohn said:


> Guys are gonna have to settle for less ppg and it shouldnt be a problem since their chances of winning are better if they do that.




why???...who else is going to score on this team??? rondo and perk arent going to score much at all so it wouldnt be surprising if our 3 average 70 ppg combined


----------



## veve130 (Aug 29, 2007)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> why???...who else is going to score on this team??? rondo and perk arent going to score much at all so it wouldnt be surprising if our 3 average 70 ppg combined


yea i think they all should average over 20 each 24 for allen and 20 ish for pp and kg


----------



## meltinjohn (Jun 6, 2006)

Well we're not gonna win. A bunch of scoring does not assure nba championships. We need some cuts with their offense as well and have the other guys score as well. Its not a 3 man show its a 12 man show. The whole TEAM is what matters so if the big 3 want to win, they gotta take cuts in their scoring. Posey could average 8 off the bench and House can get close to that as well. Rondo can get at least 10ppg. Perkins should get 11ppg with the minutes hes gonna be getting. This isn't just about the big 3.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Marion's been a dick about his role for years now.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

meltinjohn said:


> Well we're not gonna win. A bunch of scoring does not assure nba championships. We need some cuts with their offense as well and have the other guys score as well. Its not a 3 man show its a 12 man show. The whole TEAM is what matters so if the big 3 want to win, they gotta take cuts in their scoring. Posey could average 8 off the bench and House can get close to that as well. Rondo can get at least 10ppg. Perkins should get 11ppg with the minutes hes gonna be getting. This isn't just about the big 3.




sure...because it wasnt about duncan/parker/ginobli when the spurs won...it was about flaberto omberto...and it wasnt about shaq and kobe it was about stanislav medvedenko...and it wasnt bout jordan/pippen/rodman it was about ron harper...the ONLY team to win a championship in the last 15 or so years was the pistons...the rest were the best player in the nba combined with another star...it IS all about the big 3


----------



## meltinjohn (Jun 6, 2006)

I beg to differ Antoine fan. And don't be sarcastic because Ron Harper was IMPORTANT to that bulls team as well. Kerr hit the winning shots for christs sakes so role players are extremely important. This is what I hate about our fanbase. People like you who think it can be all about 3 star men getting it done. House can make the biggest difference if he actually hits the game winner or stepping in while Ray Allen rests. The heat couldn't win without Posey. Get a clue will you.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

meltinjohn said:


> *House can make the biggest difference if he actually hits the game winner *or stepping in while Ray Allen rests. The heat couldn't win without Posey. Get a clue will you.




me get a clue??? my friend, you need to get a clue if you think that eddie house will EVER take a potential game winning shot...hahahahaha id love to see doc draw up a play for eddie house to take a shot down 1 with a couple seconds left...hahaha


----------



## veve130 (Aug 29, 2007)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> me get a clue??? my friend, you need to get a clue if you think that eddie house will EVER take a potential game winning shot...hahahahaha id love to see doc draw up a play for eddie house to take a shot down 1 with a couple seconds left...hahaha


yea sorry meltinjohn but the only way eddie house takes a potential game wining shot is if allen , pierce, kg, rondo , big baby and even posey all hapen to be injured


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Paul Pierce is still the best scorer on this team and he's still the captain. He doesn't need to accept being a 2nd or 3rd man because, despite the fact that he's not the best player on the team, he's still the undisputed #1 guy.


----------



## veve130 (Aug 29, 2007)

P-Dub34 said:


> Paul Pierce is still the best scorer on this team and he's still the captain. He doesn't need to accept being a 2nd or 3rd man because, despite the fact that he's not the best player on the team, he's still the undisputed #1 guy.


not quite, i think allen is the best scorer on this team and no doubt p2 is still the captain but the go to guy on the court is kg without a doubt


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

No. Paul Pierce is the best scorer on the team. Garnett the go-to guy? Yeah, the offense will revolve around him a lot, but don't expect him to be taking big shots.

Garnett's scoring ability is so overstated.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> No. Paul Pierce is the best scorer on the team. Garnett the go-to guy? Yeah, the offense will revolve around him a lot, but don't expect him to be taking big shots.
> 
> Garnett's scoring ability is so overstated.


Not really, hes been pretty efficient. He scores 22-24 a game and doesnt take a ton of shots. This team will go where KG takes them but the captain as you stated and leading scorer will still be PP. If its not then its going to be a problem because Ray Allen actually should be the third wheel so to speak. His game is that adjustable to KG and PP's strength's


----------



## veve130 (Aug 29, 2007)

BEEZ said:


> Not really, hes been pretty efficient. He scores 22-24 a game and doesnt take a ton of shots. This team will go where KG takes them but the captain as you stated and leading scorer will still be PP. If its not then its going to be a problem because Ray Allen actually should be the third wheel so to speak. His game is that adjustable to KG and PP's strength's


yea kg is one of the most efficient scorers ever and i still think ray allen will lead this team in scoring but both kg and p2 will be in the 20 ppg region


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

veve130 said:


> not quite, i think allen is the best scorer on this team and no doubt p2 is still the captain but the go to guy on the court is kg without a doubt




i think youre mixing up best scorer and best shooter...ray allen is the best shooter on this team by far but pierce does every other aspect of scoring better than allen


----------



## veve130 (Aug 29, 2007)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i think youre mixing up best scorer and best shooter...ray allen is the best shooter on this team by far but pierce does every other aspect of scoring better than allen


ok let me rephrase even if pp is the best scorer i still think allen will be the top scorer of the celtics next season


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

veve130 said:


> ok let me rephrase even if pp is the best scorer i still think allen will be the top scorer of the celtics next season



ahhhhhhh ok the phrasing threw us a little off but its definitely possible that allen leads the c's in scoring this season...him and pierce will be neck and neck though and i see kg coming in a few points behind both


----------



## veve130 (Aug 29, 2007)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> ahhhhhhh ok the phrasing threw us a little off but its definitely possible that allen leads the c's in scoring this season...him and pierce will be neck and neck though and i see kg coming in a few points behind both


lol sory bout dat my bad wid d phrasing cant w8 for the game v toronto see how both teams have evolved


----------



## nieman (Jun 6, 2006)

I think Hey-Zeus is their best scorer. He doesn't attack the rim as much as Pierce, but he's better than him in every facet of scoring.....better at creating his own shot, better off the ball, better spot-up, better 3 and mid-range. But between Pierce's FTs & Ray's 3s I think they will be neck and neck leading the C's in scoring...probably 23-25ppg each, with KG coming in at 20-21.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> Not really, hes been pretty efficient. He scores 22-24 a game and doesnt take a ton of shots. This team will go where KG takes them but the captain as you stated and leading scorer will still be PP. If its not then its going to be a problem because Ray Allen actually should be the third wheel so to speak. His game is that adjustable to KG and PP's strength's


Nobody's questioning that Garnett's the best player on the team. But he's not the explosive/dominant scorer Pierce can be. And it's not because he can't. His quickness, length, and ballhandling ability all make it possible for him to either score or get fouled in the post pretty much every time. He just doesn't do it.


----------



## meltinjohn (Jun 6, 2006)

veve130 said:


> yea sorry meltinjohn but the only way eddie house takes a potential game wining shot is if allen , pierce, kg, rondo , big baby and even posey all hapen to be injured


I can't believe us fans. At any given time the ball can go to a role player like Eddie House to even win the game yes. You c's fans haven't seen championship basketball come here in awhile so you just have no clue. Look at Robert Horry old man at all. He can hit 3's but hes not in their big 3 at all now is he? NEVER count House out or even Posey to hit big shots. Well gee at least you put Posey in there.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

meltinjohn said:


> I can't believe us fans. At any given time the ball can go to a role player like Eddie House to even win the game yes. You c's fans haven't seen championship basketball come here in awhile so you just have no clue. Look at Robert Horry old man at all. He can hit 3's but hes not in their big 3 at all now is he? NEVER count House out or even Posey to hit big shots. Well gee at least you put Posey in there.



ur so right...i mean, comparing eddie house to the most clutch player of all time...i see it now...i think i _want_ house taking our game winning shots because i just_ know _his shots are gonna go in...as does everyone when horry takes a big shot..................................


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> ur so right...i mean, comparing eddie house to the most clutch player of all time...i see it now...i think i _want_ house taking our game winning shots because i just_ know _his shots are gonna go in...as does everyone when horry takes a big shot..................................


a lot of time when horry takes big shots, he's not suppose to even get the ball on the play. in the '05 finals, horry hit a clutch shot designed for manu. the only reason horry even got a chance at it was sheed doubled manu leaving horry wide open.
if the opposing guard leave eddie house wide open to double ray allen at the three point, he would be stupid not to give eddie house the ball.


----------



## meltinjohn (Jun 6, 2006)

Exactly dude. Eddie House may be wide open at times especially if the opposing defense is on the big 3 like glue and the chicago bulls have enough defenders to do that so I would expect to see House open to hit a big shot.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Ray Allen for Marion? Make it happen, Danny!


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Paul Pierce is still the best scorer on this team and he's still the captain. He doesn't need to accept being a 2nd or 3rd man because, despite the fact that he's not the best player on the team, he's still the undisputed #1 guy.


I'd agree with this. KG will be a leader, as will Allen, but I don't think they'll actively try to take the leadership role from Pierce.
More importantly, I'd suggest that if you ask the big three, they DON'T CARE. They just want to win a ring. 

MeltinJohn, with all due respect, just because we haven't won a championship for a while doesn't mean we don't know the game. Or that we don't watch other teams. Sure, occasionally role players come up big, but the majority of close games are won by the go-to players. (Who probably scored most of the points that make a game winning shot possible). 

Every single player realizes the opportunity they have to shock the world this year and I do NOT think you'll see petty squabbling. I do NOT believe Allen, Pierce or Garnett will turn on each other. They are here to get a championship.


----------



## meltinjohn (Jun 6, 2006)

All I can say right now is so far so good.


----------



## veve130 (Aug 29, 2007)

after the game at the 02 today im really starting to see the celtics as unbeatable cos if allen has a bad day p2 can blow up or if kg has a bad day allen blows up and god forbid all three of them are on song they all drop 50 on you. scary


----------



## meltinjohn (Jun 6, 2006)

True yea.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

veve130 said:


> after the game at the 02 today im really starting to see the celtics as unbeatable cos if allen has a bad day p2 can blow up or if kg has a bad day allen blows up and god forbid all three of them are on song they all drop 50 on you. scary


Scary in the best possible way.....:yay: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> You c's fans haven't seen championship basketball come here in awhile so you just have no clue.


You are an absolute joke and would do everyone a favor by leaving this board immediately.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

KG's the best player but Pierce is the leader. KG will shoot less cause here he just needs to worry about ripping down the boards and blocking the **** out of everyone, but will still be a force inside. I think Pierce will lead the team in scoring. Ray Allen will get a lot of open looks and will hit them.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

meltinjohn said:


> Exactly dude. Eddie House may be wide open at times especially if the opposing defense is on the big 3 like glue and the chicago bulls have enough defenders to do that so I would expect to see House open to hit a big shot.





and my friends....THIS is why eddie house should not be taking potential game tying or winning shots...no matter how open he is...last nights shot had no chance of going in...id rather pierce, allen or garnett take a double teamed shot than house taking any more shots to win games fo rus


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

By the time he got the ball he really had no alternative and unfortunately had a defender coming at him... if hes *open* i got no problem with him taking a shot for the game


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> By the time he got the ball he really had no alternative and unfortunately had a defender coming at him... if hes *open* i got no problem with him taking a shot for the game




i do...twice already this season he has been wide open and missed big shots at the end of games...taking 3s off the bench in the 1st and taking 3s to win a game are 2 completely different things...eddie does the former very well...the later, he hasnt proven anything...give it to ray or paul if a 3 is needed, even if they r covered


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Paul has been just as bad if not worse in the crunch so far this season forcing up contested shots, i was surprised when he passed it off to house.

Ive seen Eddie nail a few 3's in the last couple of minutes in tight games on more than one occasion this season.... 

Ray is the obvious answer though


----------

